

Ask HN: What does the NSA leaks mean for a start up releasing an app? - SatyajitSarangi

Though data surveillance wasn&#x27;t surprising, its magnitude and the framework in which it was done have got us all spooked. Everyone wants to secure their data, or make their data transactions secure.<p>Having read through blogs that are detailing security measures, I&#x27;m afraid that most are missing the point that NSA goes in far deeper. Denying NSA of our data, is not only making us cut ourselves off most of the goodies of internet, but also deny people we know, to do the same.<p>All things considered, how does one put forth their start up idea with the current data holes? Why&#x2F;How should a user who is completely spooked with the NSA data surveillance be compelled to use my&#x2F;your app when you are taking in their data?
======
BrentRitterbeck
Don't create the app to begin with. If you want to create a company, pick one
of many problems that don't require your users to hand over their data to you.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Strong privacy policy is all I can think of, something along the lines of a
statement saying you'll close shop before you implement a siphon for the
government.

------
atesti
Why not make an app or desktop application which works completely offline and
sell it for money like we did when we were young?

